# Dankung small tube choices driving me insane



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi all

As some of you may know I have been playing with 5080 tubes lately. They are great but the draw weight is pretty substantial, after 5 days straight of shooting I have an inflamed trigger/pouch finger. I think I will keep the 5080 for when I fancy lobbing the heavy stuff. I am looking at the chineese/dankung small size tubing for all day plinking.

I don't know which one to try . I want to shoot 9mm (or 3/8) steel balls from a 36 inch draw, I also would prefer to shoot singles without any tapers. I would like to be able to shoot through steel cans (with 9mm).

What would be my best option? 1745, 3050 (amber), 3060, 2050 etc?

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

1842 or 2040 looped tubes would best in my opinion. They are the most commonly used. But for single. 1745 or 5080 maybe :z


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm quite happy with the performance I get using single 1745 tubes when shooting 3/8 steel.

Nice easy draw and they last for thousands of shots.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

If you are not confused enough I will help some more. I have started using the 1/16 ID x1/16 wall that Bill Hayes posted about and they are good stuff. Similar to 1745. You can get a 10 foot piece to try them out or a 50 foot roll. Good fast service.

http://www.latex-tubing.com/lrt116116.html


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Wingshooter said:


> If you are not confused enough I will help some more. I have started using the 1/16 ID x1/16 wall that Bill Hayes posted about and they are good stuff. Similar to 1745. You can get a 10 foot piece to try them out or a 50 foot roll. Good fast service.
> 
> http://www.latex-tubing.com/lrt116116.html


So do you think that a wall of 1.5mm would be best? If so; I can get hold of 3060 quite easilly here in the Uk. Or If I wanted a 1mm wall, there is 3050 amber.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Alexdermietzel97 said:


> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> > If you are not confused enough I will help some more. I have started using the 1/16 ID x1/16 wall that Bill Hayes posted about and they are good stuff. Similar to 1745. You can get a 10 foot piece to try them out or a 50 foot roll. Good fast service.
> ...


For the light steel I am with Hrawk the 1745 are excellent. Also the 1/16 x 1/16 x 3/16 I like the 2050 but I have quite using them because they cost twice as much as the 1745. We all think that because the tubes are harder to pull we will get better results. That is not the case as has been shown many times. Get the light ones and cut them so you shoot 500 to 550% in your case say 7 inches set the can on the ground so it won't move and shoot a hole through it. You can shoot a hole in a steel can with a marble if it is wedged against something. A free hanging can is another matter. Good Luck


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks mate. Yes, 1745 looks very nice, very cheap too (around £3-4 per meter). Just saw Gamekeeper John's test on orange dub dub too, at 280 fps with .38 and only a 12lb draw, they might be one to try too.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Man I guess I am going to get some for my star-ships thanks for that. I just went out and shot 200 fps with 1/2 steel with the 1/16 stuff so I think it is about the same.


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Wingshooter said:


> Man I guess I am going to get some for my star-ships thanks for that. I just went out and shot 200 fps with 1/2 steel with the 1/16 stuff so I think it is about the same.


He also shot 12mm lead at 208fps, which I think is similar to the 1/2 steel at 200fps off the top of my head.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I've actually quite enjoyed using a looped configuration of black small diameter dipped latex tubes sold at Simple-shot. http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/diy/products/dipped-latex-tubing . This throws 3/8 steel with plenty of speed and power. I haven't tried a pseudo taper configuration yet, but it would probably do quite well.

Tom


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Just ordered 2 metres of orange dub dub, I may order a meter of 1745 too.

Thanks everyone,

Alex


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I like the single 1745s with large loops. Draw weight is around 10 1/2 lbs at 32" with approx 195fps with 3/8" steel. You can adjust the tube length and loop size to get it where you want.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

well I may just have to try some 1745 tubing..I use 3/8" steel..been rethinking lead .357/10mm..I think the 17/45 would work for taking small game..

I do not know,,never used a slingshot for small game hunting..~AKA Oldmiser


----------

